# Mud Nationals 2011



## Babybrute86

Planning on making my first trip to mud nationals in March. Any advice on things that yall found are a must to bring besides the bike, beer, and gas?


----------



## IBBruin

Heavy chain and lock to secure your bike at night, bullet proof vest. 

It's getting stupid at Nats. Worse and worse every year.


----------



## Babybrute86

I'll stomp someone out if they touch my brute.


----------



## IBBruin

Take plenty of bandages for your knuckles if you plan on going to the sand pit or riding the powerline after dark. It's hard to explain to folks that have never been before. Drunks side swiping you on the powerline because of the traffic. Drunk chicks running into the back of you because they can't seem to find the brake lever. All I can say is good luck to ya bro.


----------



## monsterbrute750

It just ain't worth it IMO. You're not gonna do much riding. More sitting in traffic than anything. The only good thing about Mud Nats is the vendor area.


----------



## bruterider27

I'm going just cause I ain't been to it yet


----------



## Powershok

go with a crowd and no one will bother you. i usually go with a crew of about 15 bikes. some advice though, if you want to ride the trails you need to get there early before the BS starts. just my opinion


----------



## monsterbrute750

True. I know some guys who go up on Thursday morning. Ride Thursday day and night and Friday day. Sit around the campfire Friday night and get thier drink on. Get up Saturday and leave. They say you can miss alot of the bs that way.


----------



## IBBruin

monsterbrute750 said:


> True. I know some guys who go up on Thursday morning. Ride Thursday day and night and Friday day. Sit around the campfire Friday night and get thier drink on. Get up Saturday and leave. They say you can miss alot of the bs that way.


Good plan except for the 8 hour drive home with a hangover. LOL


----------



## Polaris425

I agree. You might as well go once to experience it, if you've never been. Then come back and let us know what you think................


From my experiences, I wont ever go back, but if I did, I would not go to ride. I'd go and tool around the vendors area, then watch the races, then come home. Reason I dont do that is b/c it isnt worth the 10 hour drive and all that gas money and entrance fee, just to see vendors and a few races... lol


----------



## walker

you can still ride just stay away from the highline and sandpit you can ride alot .. yes watch out for drunks they will get you hurt .. and if you want to sleep at night park next to the cemetary thats the quiet area


----------



## bump530

ive been the past 3 years and never had a problem. there are some drunk idoits buts its not that bad. we normally dont go to the sandpits at night. we just do ridin. as long as you stay away from there, your fine.


----------



## J2!

bump530 said:


> ive been the past 3 years and never had a problem. there are some drunk idoits buts its not that bad. we normally dont go to the sandpits at night. we just do ridin. as long as you stay away from there, your fine.


 Iv'e been the last three years too and never had a problem from anyone.. And yes if you want to RIDE just stay away from the highline and sandpit and all is good, the place is only a couple thousand acres LOL.. Sandpit at night, ride during the day.. I do go to race too though.. I think everyone needs to experience it at least once, it's like a mud bog, Talladega, and Mardi Gra all rolled up into one.. Oh yeah take a plenty of cameras with you, you'll need them.. And we WILL be going back this year !!!
WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO !!!!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Planning on making my first mud nats at the 2011 mud nats!! Gonna have the new outty ready to roll by then. Hope to holla at monster, walker, filthy, and who ever else wants to meet up and make a trip out that way...

Like said above: Gotta go at least once to see what it's all about!!!!


----------



## IBBruin

When they are having a race in the pit on the left, traffic stops for as long as the event is going on. Drunks as far as you can see......


----------



## J2!

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Planning on making my first mud nats at the 2011 mud nats!! Gonna have the new outty ready to roll by then. Hope to holla at monster, walker, filthy, and who ever else wants to meet up and make a trip out that way...
> 
> Like said above: Gotta go at least once to see what it's all about!!!!


 It would be great to meet some new people from here.. We should be getting there sometime that Wednesday and leaving Sunday.. When you come in, come to the back of the campgrounds.. When you pass the BIG Yamaha tent stay to the left and keep going, we will be on top of the BIG hill on the left, everyone come by and say hello and enjoy a cold beverage with us.. Just look for a big BamaBoggers banner hanging up, that will be us !!! Can't get here soon enough !! Gonna ba a BLAST again !!!! If any of you were there last year, we were the crew on the prowler at the sandpit every night with the awsome stereo and dj set up on it.. Gonna do the same this year !!


----------



## jp6095

Someone told me they were not doing it a Mud Creek. They were going to have it at the new Highlifter park in LA.


----------



## blue beast

i live only 25 minutes away from it and WILL NEVER GO!!! TOO MANY DUMB PEOPLE..to put it nicely...


----------



## Polaris425

jp6095 said:


> Someone told me they were not doing it a Mud Creek. They were going to have it at the new Highlifter park in LA.


Very doubtful. That park will just not hold the # of people that attend. Every year this rumor gets started, and every year its just that and nothing more, a rumor someone started.


----------



## jyarber

I like to drink and have a good time. I do agree though. People that stop dead in the way to watch gets pretty aggravating! There already isn't much room. Simply pull the hell out of the way!! That and guys harrassing my g/f started to **** me off.. I mean really?? Grow up


----------



## bruterider27

I agree with the meeting everyone


----------



## walker

our crew might be there friday and friday night then saturday morning roll over to river run and get away from the crowd


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'll be there with a couple folks. I'm going to watch the races! We might do a little trail riding during the day...def. no night riding for us.


----------



## 09limebrute

im going to try my best to go this year... Im with everyone else.. I just wanna go one time and see wat its like and try to meet some of yall


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ i'm not far from you at all...lol...just right down hwy 4!! Lol we could possibly meet up and ride out that way to meet walker and the texas boyz if you want. I have never been, and after spending a year in this chit hole i am most definitely going to mud nats if at all possible!!


----------



## 09limebrute

yeah man that sounds good... Its hard to get people to go around there... when you get home you need to take that cover off that can-am and go ridin with us... lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ most defintely!!!! I made sure the wife went out and cranked it for a little while today. I would be ticked off if it has a dead battery when I get home!!

I have been talking to walker about getting together and making a ride around new years maybe...he has his bike tore down right now and "re-inventing it". Would be nice to make a ride *asap!!!*


----------



## Babybrute86

Thanks for the info guys. I'll have the Brute ready to roll!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Looks like we're all going to be camping this year. All of us MIMB guys/gals need to meet up and camp together...more ppl equals more security that outsiders dont steal our junk!


----------



## easttexasrenegade

Ya man we need to meet up an ride we prob got ten people goin with us, 2 renegades, rzr, Polaris and hondas. An last year was freakin nuts my firs year and i will deff be locking my bike on my trailer this year from all the stolen ones last year.


----------



## J2!

It would be GREAT to meet all of you and camp together..We camp on the BIG hill in the back of the campground.. ALOT less traffic and dust up there.. Would everyone like to meet up there and all camp together ?? We have NEVER had anything come up missing from our camp, not even so much as a cooler or even anything out of a cooler.. Guess it's because we're up on the hill away from all the crazy happenings.. I'm guessing all the stealing must be going on down where people camp by the highline.. We will be getting there Wednesday and can try to save a big section up there if anyone wants to join us.. Not sure how many are going from our group yet, will know more when time gets closer, should be at least three of us.. Also my camper will sleep about eight so if anyone needs a place to crash you are more than welcome, all I ask is to pitch in on fuel for the generator, it DOES have to run for five days straight..


----------



## easttexasrenegade

as long as nobody tries messin with my girls and my buddies girls im sure we are down..lol


----------



## Bootlegger

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ most defintely!!!! I made sure the wife went out and cranked it for a little while today. I would be ticked off if it has a dead battery when I get home!!
> 
> I have been talking to walker about getting together and making a ride around new years maybe...he has his bike tore down right now and "re-inventing it". Would be nice to make a ride *asap!!!*


hey DGD...if you need someone to take care of that new Outlander while your gone just let me know... I will even drive out there and pick it up for you...make sure its rode plenty and have it back for you spotless when you get home. I will just make sure there is no pics taken of me racing it. I will just send pics of the trophies...lol. Me>:chairshot:<DGD Maybe one day I can get me an Outlander....it will be my next bike for sure.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

SORRY BOOT...IF ONLY YOU HAD ASKED EARLIER...(LOL) I COULD USE SOME EXTRA $$$ FROM THOSE WINS FOR SOME MORE MODS...LOL YOU KEEP THE TROPHIES, I'LL TAKE THE CASH WINNINGS...LOL

I AM NEARLY HOME NOW (19 MORE DAYS). SO READY TO RIDE!!:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> SORRY BOOT...IF ONLY YOU HAD ASKED EARLIER...(LOL) I COULD USE SOME EXTRA $$$ FROM THOSE WINS FOR SOME MORE MODS...LOL YOU KEEP THE TROPHIES, I'LL TAKE THE CASH WINNINGS...LOL
> 
> I AM NEARLY HOME NOW (19 MORE DAYS). SO READY TO RIDE!!:rockn:


 That would work..."Will travel for Trophies"....lol.

Let me race it for a year I will put you a brand new AMR 916 in it... Aluminum Crushloks on 30 Silverbacks, QSC adjustable clutch kit...LOL!

On a serious note...when you get to come home for good?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ 19 days and i'm home!!! Hope to never come back over here again! Still got a couple years until i have my 20 year retirement, but gonna do that 1 yr at a time. MY current contract ends march 2013. Then 1 yr at a time till i decide to get out.


----------



## codyh

We'll be there, our first time was last year, we had a hella of a time, the highline traffic is pretty ridiculous, but get your ridin while you can, wont last long. Were goin again this year and its the only thing on my mind, can't wait


----------



## tacoma_2002

J2! said:


> It would be GREAT to meet all of you and camp together..We camp on the BIG hill in the back of the campground.. ALOT less traffic and dust up there.. Would everyone like to meet up there and all camp together ?? We have NEVER had anything come up missing from our camp, not even so much as a cooler or even anything out of a cooler.. Guess it's because we're up on the hill away from all the crazy happenings.. I'm guessing all the stealing must be going on down where people camp by the highline.. We will be getting there Wednesday and can try to save a big section up there if anyone wants to join us.. Not sure how many are going from our group yet, will know more when time gets closer, should be at least three of us.. Also my camper will sleep about eight so if anyone needs a place to crash you are more than welcome, all I ask is to pitch in on fuel for the generator, it DOES have to run for five days straight..


word! put me and a buddy down for a place to sleep!

I'm all for hanging away from the crazy crowd!

LMK


----------



## crom a zone

think i am gonna make the trip out from south florida trying tog et the group to all come out can we say party mimb style????????


----------



## tacoma_2002

Just lmk when you'll be coming through lower ms/la and we'll try and meet up there and caravan down.


----------



## bruterider27

I don't think ill make it this year cause I got a baseball game


----------



## Engi041

I have been the last 2 years and have never had any kind of problems. You just got to know where to ride. If you stay away from the sand pit and high-line at night you will never have a problem. I start planning this ride as soon as I get back home from it. Not everyone there is drunk like some people are insinuating.


----------



## Bootlegger

I don't think I will make it. Don't wanna waste all my vacation days for one race...lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Mud Nationals? Where and when? I've never been either, and I miss riding (it's been a couple of months for me). I want to plan a ride somewhere, so help me out...Thanks


----------



## Bootlegger

2010Bruterider said:


> Mud Nationals? Where and when? I've never been either, and I miss riding (it's been a couple of months for me). I want to plan a ride somewhere, so help me out...Thanks


The dates are on page one I think. Its in March. Jacksonville,TX. Around 10-12,000 riders. Its the Super Bowl of Mud Racing as well.


----------



## monsterbrute750

It's also the Superbowl of beer drinkin', hell raisin', and girl watchin'...........


----------



## HeadC1

We will be coming on Thursday morning and yalls camping spot sounds good, would like to meet everyone too. Last year we had 4 campers so let me know if you think you can block off that kind of room.


----------



## outskirtsdweller

J2! said:


> It would be GREAT to meet all of you and camp together..We camp on the BIG hill in the back of the campground.. ALOT less traffic and dust up there.. Would everyone like to meet up there and all camp together ?? We have NEVER had anything come up missing from our camp, not even so much as a cooler or even anything out of a cooler.. Guess it's because we're up on the hill away from all the crazy happenings.. I'm guessing all the stealing must be going on down where people camp by the highline.. We will be getting there Wednesday and can try to save a big section up there if anyone wants to join us.. Not sure how many are going from our group yet, will know more when time gets closer, should be at least three of us.. Also my camper will sleep about eight so if anyone needs a place to crash you are more than welcome, all I ask is to pitch in on fuel for the generator, it DOES have to run for five days straight..


King's Brute and myself are planning on coming up on Wednesday and leave on Saturday. His second trip, my first. I'm thinking we will be looking for the campground on the big hill. I'm an old guy and will likely need a refuge from the madness!!...King's has scored a popup for the trip


----------



## bonpasbrute

Me and some buddies are gonna make our first trip there this year. I have been wanting to go for the last 4 years but it never has seemed to work out. It sounds like it can get pretty crazy, hopefully we can avoid all the stupidity! lol


----------



## flowbackman

I think that they are March 23-27 and I am so going if at all possible and I would really like to meet up with y'all because it will prob just be me and my tent and Quad


----------



## tacoma_2002

We still have room for 2 more quads on our rig (05 super duty crew cab fx4 and 16ft trailer) if anyone else wants to meet us here and go. We will be leaving Mar. 23 and coming back on Mar 28.

One spot may be spoken for pending MetalMan


----------



## camoforeman

well looka here i mud ride alot here in mississippi with my crew(Cola Creek Boyz) and we are are all thinking about going to mud nats this year,all of our bikes are ready to go but the only thing is i have 6 good black friends who want to go but are wondering if other blacks will also be there and fear that with all the drunks that there will be trouble out of some of the racist and since the rest of us havent been before we dont really know either but if there is a problem we told them we have there back but they still are a bit on the :thinking: side!! PLEASE respond so we can make a decision.


----------



## ~walker

camo last year i seen several big groups of black riders and no one was messing with them at all .. tell them to come on


----------



## J2!

camoforeman said:


> well looka here i mud ride alot here in mississippi with my crew(Cola Creek Boyz) and we are are all thinking about going to mud nats this year,all of our bikes are ready to go but the only thing is i have 6 good black friends who want to go but are wondering if other blacks will also be there and fear that with all the drunks that there will be trouble out of some of the racist and since the rest of us havent been before we dont really know either but if there is a problem we told them we have there back but they still are a bit on the :thinking: side!! PLEASE respond so we can make a decision.


 I have been the last three years and I have seen "A FEW" groups of black people there.. Never seen anyone start any crap with any of them though.. Yes there are alot of drunk ******** there, but for the most part they are all there to have a good time.. I haven't seen any fights since I've been going.. As far as bringing them and camping with us, I say bring em' on.. I have several black friends myself and they are some of the nicest people you'll ever meet.. I don't have ANY problem with them and most people will probably tell you the same thing.. I can only speak for myself but I don't think you will have any issues there. Look for us on the big hill in the back of the campgrounds.. Hope you ALL come and have a great time !!!


----------



## King's Brute

i went last year however i am uncertain where you are speaking of when you say the big hill in the back of the campgrounds... last year i stayed with a few friends just off the main road across from where the can am track was...were you on the hill by the start of the high line ?


----------



## monsterbrute750

camoforeman said:


> well looka here i mud ride alot here in mississippi with my crew(Cola Creek Boyz) and we are are all thinking about going to mud nats this year,all of our bikes are ready to go but the only thing is i have 6 good black friends who want to go but are wondering if other blacks will also be there and fear that with all the drunks that there will be trouble out of some of the racist and since the rest of us havent been before we dont really know either but if there is a problem we told them we have there back but they still are a bit on the :thinking: side!! PLEASE respond so we can make a decision.


I have seen a few,not many, black people at just about every big ride event I've been to. Never seen anyone mess with them. I think it's kinda like when a white guy goes to an all black event....If he is crazy enough to be here, ya might not wanna mess with him..just kidding. Tell 'em to load up, they'll love it !!


----------



## bump530

im one of the campers in heads group..we have camped in almost the same spot all 3 years lol...within 50' or so each time prolly lol. i just got the 300 back on the groun, now i just got to find me a rhino before then...


----------



## monsterbrute750

bump530 said:


> im one of the campers in heads group..we have camped in almost the same spot all 3 years lol...within 50' or so each time prolly lol. i just got the 300 back on the groun, now i just got to find me a rhino before then...


 I've got a 2008 Rhino 700 Midnight Armor for sale....:rockn:
Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## SMITTY

Ill say this, last year just me and my girlfriend came all the way from Ohio last year and did awsom without a big group of people. Heck we was in the sand pit at night and everything else. Never had a bit of trouble. Wetn to the top of the highlne and made a few friends with a stripper and we got ALOT of free beer with her and had an awsom time just watching. I really cant see how you guys say its as bad as it is. I have been there 3 times, 06, 07 and 2010 and never had a lick of trouble whatso ever, I was 16 riding at the sand bit by myself the first time I went and that was on a friday night. Noone ever bothered me and I had a good time. You just have to "understand" the situation.


----------



## jsmith

we have a group coming from clarksdale/cleveland/greenville mississippi suppose to be around 20 of us but some may back out we will try to find yall on the hill can you describe where the hill is from the entrance this is my first time going...


----------



## J2!

jsmith said:


> we have a group coming from clarksdale/cleveland/greenville mississippi suppose to be around 20 of us but some may back out we will try to find yall on the hill can you describe where the hill is from the entrance this is my first time going...


 When you come in you will go by vendors row, keep heading straight and you will pass the warn pit challenge, the the BIG Yamaha tent, and the road will "Y", stay to the left.. Keep going all the way to the back of the campground, you will see the BIG hill on the left.. For those who have been before it's the hill where they have the freestyle show.. We will have a big "BamaBoggers" banner hanging up on an Adrenaline toyhauler.. We will try and get a head count and camper count when it gets a little closer so we can try and rope off a big enough place for everyone, or at least we will do our best, sometimes they frown when you rope off a huge area if ya know what I mean.. We'll be there Wednesday so we should have plenty of room to setup.. Looking forward to meeting some mimb riders !!


----------



## poporunner50

does anybody know if they have a list of vendors? ill be there for the first time this year and ill be lookin at the vendors first.


----------



## J2!

poporunner50 said:


> does anybody know if they have a list of vendors? ill be there for the first time this year and ill be lookin at the vendors first.


 Yes sir there is a whole list of vendors on there website. I would have posted a link to it, but I know the mimb mods would delete it, and I can understand that, I guess..:bigok:


----------



## poporunner50

thanks man. i hope i can meet up with yall. i have bout 5 bikes comin. i cant wait to see all the bikes.


----------



## jsmith

we will be there wed before dark and leave saturday evening hopefully ill see some of yall... if ya see my big a$$ wheeler come say hey and have a drink or two:beerchug:


----------



## J2!

Ok the word is out now that they are not gonna run the straight bog at mud nats, THAT SUCKS !!!! The straight pit is what made mud racing what it is.. I like the muddacross too but the muddacross pit at Texas is small and DEEP.. Year before last it was around 4 to 5 feet deep and they were drowning two bikes on every pass. You would have to be a fool to put your bike in that knowing there was a REAL good chance you were gonna drown it.. I have videos of it, it was chest deep.. So it looks like our team will only be running the endurance race.. They are suppose to have an atv "stereo" contest instead of the straight bog, WTF ??? I ain't going there to listen to freakin' radios !!! None the less we will still be there !!


----------



## tacoma_2002

I heard that Brantley Gilbert was going to be playing there this year?


----------



## LSUh20fowler

This will be our first year going to Nats also. Got 3 of us so far. Doesn't sound like my kind of thing, but I want to try it at least once. We come in from offshore on Thursday and should be there sometime Thursday night. Would like to meet up with some others to show hang out and ride with since we know nothing about the park.

It does show Brantley Gilbert performing Saturday night.


----------



## bruteboy

Our crew went last year and had a blast,j2 the dj booth was awesome at the pits.it was our first time we got there wed nite an left sun.did see some scuffles at the pit but local law enforcement was on top of.besides getting lost sat afternoon and not finding our way out till 5am sun morn. And the traffic it was a blast but next time I attend I'm taking a golf cart or my lil girls 110cc bike and just kick back and relax and watch all that goes on


----------



## bowhuntr

Alright I've got 5 wheelers that are 80% sure we making a 19hour drive to come down to this. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## aandryiii

Alright J2 we'd like to get a spot around y'all if possible... We'll have two campers and a few tents. We are coming up wednesday as well. We have about 10 bikes coming. But the only thing is we like to party kind of hard, lol. You talking about the big hill that everyone sat at the bottom of to watch the straight mud bog last year? 

Smitty, I think I saw yall last year! I have pics of that stripper somewhere around here 

We are psyched about Nats this year! Last year was awesome, I really wish some of you guys would suck it up and get your asses out there!


----------



## flowbackman

Oh bet your but I am there and prob will not sleep the whole weekend I am getting pretty stoked about it


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Does anyone have a map of this place? I looked on their website, but didn't find one. Thanks


----------



## J2!

aandryiii said:


> Alright J2 we'd like to get a spot around y'all if possible... We'll have two campers and a few tents. We are coming up wednesday as well. We have about 10 bikes coming. But the only thing is we like to party kind of hard, lol. You talking about the big hill that everyone sat at the bottom of to watch the straight mud bog last year?
> 
> Smitty, I think I saw yall last year! I have pics of that stripper somewhere around here
> 
> We are psyched about Nats this year! Last year was awesome, I really wish some of you guys would suck it up and get your asses out there!


Yes sir !! It's kinda looking like we might not get there until Thursday morning because of my work schedule. If so we will be working all day and then driving all night to get there.. Should know when time gets a little closer.. And the hill I'm refering to is very close to the straight pit, not sure if it's the one you're thinking of though.. And we party hard too. We are usually at the sandpit EVERY night until late unless I have to race the next day, then I come back to camp a little earlier.. And HEY POLARIS how about a MIMB banner to hang up so everybody can represent !!!


----------



## flowbackman

well I work the 22nd till 5:30 PM and will leave Pindale WY and drive 18 hours to MO get my Quad and Beer lol and drive 10 hours to TX if the weather dont slow me down but it will not stop me lol I will be there come hell or High water lol


----------



## aandryiii

Sounds good!

Jon, Get the MIMB Banner and START PACKING, your coming to Nats with Phree


----------



## J2!

Hey andryiii the hill I'm refeing to is right by the back gate to leave the campground.. Hope this helps..


----------



## aandryiii

Alright, We'll post up there...


----------



## Polaris425

aandryiii said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Jon, Get the MIMB Banner and START PACKING, your coming to Nats with Phree


haha... I WISH. Can't afford it.


----------



## texasbrute

take an extra belt, oil, spark plugs, parts, ect. We are going for the second year. I live about and hour away, we are supposed to be camping in the park out in front of the entrance. It's fun to get away and meet a lot of cool ppl. Stay in the trails. Stay away from high line and sand pits especially on Sat. night. Sat. night is the craziest and most dangerous night. All in all its fun


----------



## Powershok

In case you havent heard the MudBog is back on old school style. less water and more mud!


----------



## J2!

Powershok said:


> In case you havent heard the MudBog is back on old school style. less water and more mud!


Yep I heard.. That's great.. Gonna be a blast to run and not be in 30" of water for a change, alot of the big boys might get sent home this year..LOL Bad thing is, I just bought crushlocks and now I probably won't even need them there, If it's thick mud my wide skinnies will do better.. But I'll have both just in case !!


----------



## tx3kgtman

If I can get my bike fixed in time ill be out there for the first time. Looking forward to it!


----------



## flowbackman

Yep the count down has started for me got parts and tools ready to roll cant wait My starter clutch is out but I can still pull start it so not going to terr in to it till after Nat's LOL


----------



## bonpasbrute

20 days till nats!


----------



## flowbackman

Woot Woot LOL


----------



## Bigkuntry

Hey if ur going to be sleeping in tents what's the fee and do they have showers there


----------



## Polaris425

It's just a standard entry fee, unless things have changed, doesnt matter if you sleep in a tent, your truck, or a $1,000,000 RV.


----------



## aandryiii

campers are 30$ extra for the week. showers are 5$ a pop for hot water and cold, freezing cold showers are free


----------



## RedRancher04

looking forward to this!! this will be my first trip to mud nats! look for a bright blue tundra with a bright blue car hauler think it would be cool to meet some of yall out there!


----------



## jsmith

I cant wait mine is loaded an ready all I gotta do is change the oil


----------



## coxs2007

I need someone to camp with. I haven't had time because of work to make it to any events since I got my quad. I finally have off from Wed-Sat. Probably won't stay the whole time but just trying to find some people to ride with. PM me, so we can trade numbers or something.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Leaving in the morning.

Doing all the "last minute" stuff today.


----------



## mini bogger

my friend left sunday and he's stayin till sunday! 7 days of mud nats! I don't even wanna go... too many drunks and too many people.


----------



## Polaris425

ya'll have fun! cant wait to see all the pics!


----------



## HeadC1

Heading out in the morning, be there by lunch tomorrow.


----------



## bonpasbrute

Gonna try to leave here by 5 this evening. Hope to be there by 5 a.m. tomorrow morning.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

We'll be leaving Creole around 3 this afternoon; hoping to make it there around 9 tonight.


----------



## tx3kgtman

Me and my wife wanna go but everyone we ride with either has to work or doesn't have the money to go. We have never been so I don't know what to expect if we go alone. Anyone have a group we could tag along with ? 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

